# Corrupted JPG files on Compact Flash Card



## osumisan (Oct 12, 2010)

I apologize if I am posting this question in the wrong space.  I have 878 jpg images on my 4gb compact flash card.  I can view these pictures fine on my camera (with the card inserted) and call also print any picture with the card plugged into my printer.  What I cannot do is download these pictures to either of my desktop computers through USB and card reader connection.  I tried one type of recovery software with no luck and also performed a error detection check on the card (error detection was able to complete).  Are there better things I can be doing to retrieve these photos?  Or are they really lost?  Thanks for any help you may offer.

Jon


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you 'see' the files on the card when it's connected to the computer via either the camera or card reader?

Are you sure that these are JPEG images and not RAW?  It may be possible that they are RAW files, and you computer just isn't set up to recognize them.


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2010)

They aren't likely RAW files if there are 878 of them on a 4 GB card. 

Do you have a card reader? Or are you just using an USb cable from the computer to the camera?

I would be seriously pissed, if I couldn't upload 878 images.

Did you format the card in the camera, before you made the 878 images?

How long have the 878 photos been on that card?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

> They aren't likely RAW files if there are 878 of them on a 4 GB card.


D'oh...I must have skimmed over that part.


----------



## osumisan (Oct 13, 2010)

I am sure these are JPG images on my camera.  The 878 images have been on the card since Sunday, Oct 10th and the card had been formatted previously.  I tried using a card reader and tried hooking the camera straight to the computer via USB as well.  When I open the files on the computer to view, the thumbnail does NOT show, just a jpg icon.

Any help is appreciated...my next move is to take the card into a camera store and see what they think.

Thanks for any and all suggestions!

Jon


----------



## pompomsa (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, Osumisan! If I were you this is what I'd do...

(1) Upload the files to the computer (regardless whether they can be viewed there);
(2) Try looking for a photo/file restoring software (e.g. Data Rescue);
(3) Run this software on your uploaded files;
(4) Check if they performed the restoration to your satisfaction;
(5) Last resort, apply restoration on your CF card.

Best regards!


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried going to "view" on the menu bar, click it and in the drop down box click "thumbnail". H


----------



## osumisan (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions.

I ended up taking the CF card into the local camera store and they put all but 20 files on a DVD for me in jpg form.  Said there was some sort of error on the card.  I would still like to learn how to do this process on my own but this was an easy way!

Thanks for the help,
Jon


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2014)

Spam prevention closure.


----------

